# NF Community Watchalong: Kill La Kill



## Demetrius (Jan 9, 2018)

You ever wanted to feel the rush of watching some totally whacky anime but missed it (like me)? A once-in-a-lifetime event?

Now's your chance to participate in it. Just say "I'm in", and when we get to 20 people, we'll talk about scheduling.


  jayjay32
Pandamonium
Ashi
Shirker
Shiba Miyuki
Raiden
Reznor

Lew
Santi
D. Va
Grandpa Uchiha
Roman

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## NO (Jan 9, 2018)

Ya, I'm in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Jan 9, 2018)

Trinity said:


> You ever wanted to feel the rush of watching some totally whacky anime but missed it (like me)? A once-in-a-lifetime event?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 9, 2018)

Can we watch Boku no Pico instead?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Ashi (Jan 9, 2018)

Can I do rabbit on mobile?


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jan 9, 2018)

i wouldn't mind watching this again

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 9, 2018)

Sad!



Mider T said:


> Can we watch Boku no Pico instead?


Since this is hosted by me and this is the only thing I care to host for now, no.

Unless of course you volunteer.  



Ashi said:


> Can I do rabbit on mobile?


There's a rabb.it app.


----------



## Gin (Jan 9, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> i wouldn't mind watching this again


bakemonogatari when tho :blobpanduh

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 9, 2018)

that wasn't a funny post @Pandamonium 

it was as serious as a post gets

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jan 9, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> bakemonogatari when tho :blobpanduh

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ashi (Jan 9, 2018)

Wouldn’t Kizumonogatari be better since it’s a movie?


----------



## Gin (Jan 9, 2018)

why does every woman in my e-life refuse to watch the greatest weeb accomplishment of the 21st century

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Babby (Jan 9, 2018)

>KlK


----------



## Gin (Jan 9, 2018)

shut up babby said:


> >KlK




ElfMan


----------



## Babby (Jan 9, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> ElfMan



KlK is a meme though, also in this case I was not in any way saying my taste is superior to anyone. I just remembered how ridiculous KlK was in a good way mind you.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 9, 2018)

Sure, I'm down.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 9, 2018)

I'll be down for this. Seems like it's gonna be a good time.

Next, we shall watch Mahouka for some Jesus Piece action


----------



## Raiden (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm down..


----------



## NW (Jan 10, 2018)

Nah


----------



## Reznor (Jan 10, 2018)

I'll join for the portion that I can.


----------



## Lew (Jan 10, 2018)

Might not be round for all of it, but I'll join.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 10, 2018)

Knew who the OP was instantly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> Knew who the OP was instantly


i think we all did

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## corsair (Jan 10, 2018)

It could have been zombie blue


----------



## JoJo (Jan 10, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> why does every woman in my e-life refuse to watch the greatest weeb accomplishment of the 21st century


tfw no e-girls to worship my sculpted husbando with


----------



## JoJo (Jan 10, 2018)

corsair said:


> It could have been zombie blue


nah, zombies like brains. he would never come onto NF.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 11, 2018)

JoJo said:


> nah, zombies like brains. he would never come onto NF.


How are zombies capable of following directions if they are mentally dead? Ov0

But yes, should I try and call more people over here? Who here in NF didn’t watch KLK?


----------



## corsair (Jan 11, 2018)

JoJo said:


> nah, zombies like brains. he would never come onto NF.


Or maybe

He was already here


----------



## Santí (Jan 11, 2018)

You have my sword.


----------



## Lance (Jan 12, 2018)

rabb.it won't let me watch shit without enabling webcam. Fuck this site.

if there is a different site, I am in.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm in


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm in I guess? 

KLK is neat.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

Hey is it possible we can do stuff like this for various different anime and shit like Naruto and dragon ball z/super etc? I'd be down for that. And, I have a rabb.it account it would just have to be when I am not working.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

But, I have never seen Kill La Kill before, so i'd be down to watch it. Do we have commentary here on the forum while it's going on?


----------



## Roman (Jan 15, 2018)

If it's on a Friday or Saturday before last week of February

I'm in

Been meaning to rewatch this after all.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

I heard it was good.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 16, 2018)

And here I'd thought that we'd get more people at this point by now...


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 16, 2018)

I'll take what I can get.

@jayjay³² @Pandamonium @Ashi @Shirker @Shiba Miyuki @Raiden @Reznor @Lew @Santi @D.Va @Grandpa Uchiha @Roman

Gimme a time that works for you guys.


----------



## Ashi (Jan 16, 2018)

Friday evening would be best for me 

But I’ll take Saturday and Sunday as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 16, 2018)

Any Friday or this Friday?


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2018)

Anything not a Wednesday or Sunday afternoon/evening.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashi (Jan 16, 2018)

Trinity said:


> Any Friday or this Friday?


Any

I’m pretty much free after 11:00am every Friday


----------



## Lew (Jan 16, 2018)

This Friday might not be that God for me, might be going to pub for post deadline drinks. If it starts after 12am GMT then I'll be able to make it. That might be a bit late though for most.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 16, 2018)

Weekday afternoons and Sunday afternoon/evenings are good for me.

Saturdays I work literally all day and work from 4 to 10 on weekdays.
I can also probably do any and all late late nights, barring Friday given the whole "work all Saturday" thing i mentioned.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 16, 2018)

@Trinity Feel free to make the choice. I would not mind either way.

Although my timezone is UTC−6:00, or Mountain Time to be exact. At this timezone, I will not be available from 7 PM to 9 PM or something.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jan 16, 2018)

Saturday evening or Sunday morning


----------



## Raiden (Jan 16, 2018)

@Trinity Friday probably works best for me...


----------



## Roman (Jan 17, 2018)

Friday at around 8pm utc+0 and Saturday afternoon works for me.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2018)

Next friday is my off weekend. I get every other weekend off. So, like I said will we have commentary in a thread here?


----------



## Lew (Jan 17, 2018)

I think we will be hosting a post watch discussion in the Akihabara District TV channel

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Reznor (Jan 18, 2018)

Friday is a maybe for me. Saturday after 10am EST is open, Sunday after noon EST is open.


----------



## Santí (Jan 19, 2018)

@Trinity status report.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 19, 2018)

Santi said:


> @Trinity status report.





Trinity said:


> and when we get to 20 people, we'll talk about scheduling.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 19, 2018)

Trinity said:


> I'll take what I can get.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 19, 2018)

decide among yourselves

friday seems the most workable but im sure some would have objections

im free any day btw


----------



## NO (Jan 19, 2018)

Trinity said:


> decide among yourselves
> 
> friday seems the most workable but im sure some would have objections
> 
> im free any day btw


We will never find a day if we discuss it.  Boss up and pick one. -.-


----------



## Santí (Jan 19, 2018)

I agree. The senate can bicker and fuss about it all week but it is ultimately you, our President, that must sign and pass the law.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 20, 2018)

I think I shall join you ladies and gents.

I loved Kill La Kill, even if mah boy....well I'll explain later so you can laugh at nah foolishness


----------



## Santí (Jan 20, 2018)

*Monday*(4): Santi, Trinity, Shirker, Shiba

*Tuesday*(4): Santi, Trinity, Shirker, Shiba

*Wednesday*(3): Trinity, Shirker, Shiba

*Thursday*(4): Santi, Trinity, Shirker, Shiba

*Friday*(9): Ashi, Santi(?), Raiden, Roman, Trinity, Shirker, Reznor(?), Grandpa, Shiba

*Saturday*(7): Ashi, Santi, Pandamonium, Reznor, Trinity, Grandpa, Shiba

*Sunday*(7): Ashi, Pandamonium, Reznor, Trinity, Shirker, Grandpa, Shiba


*Has yet to announce their availability: *@jayjay³², @Dean Ambrose, @D.Va

I think this is what we're looking at so far, weekends are clearly best for everyone with Friday potentially edging out a bit over Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 20, 2018)

Yea, I was just gonna make it Friday.

Early Feb, probably

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 20, 2018)

Santi said:


> *Monday*(4): Santi, Trinity, Shirker, Shiba
> 
> *Tuesday*(4): Santi, Trinity, Shirker, Shiba
> 
> ...


I can do Weekends


----------



## NO (Jan 20, 2018)

Santi said:


> *Friday*(9): Ashi, Santi(?), Raiden, Roman, Trinity, Shirker, Reznor(?), Grandpa, Shiba
> 
> *Saturday*(7): Ashi, Santi, Pandamonium, Reznor, Trinity, Grandpa, Shiba


Friday or Saturday would be my picks.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 20, 2018)

*Potential dates: *

Feb 2
Feb 3
Feb 4
Feb 9
Feb 10
Feb 11​


----------



## Lew (Jan 20, 2018)

They're all potentially doable for me

Reactions: Lewd 3


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm open anytime

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 20, 2018)

I can do Feb 11th. Have an exam on the 10th. Don't hold anything up because of me though lol.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 21, 2018)

All of these are suitable dates for me. I'll let you know if I am unavailable that day.


----------



## Roman (Jan 22, 2018)

Feb 9 or 10 work for me.


----------



## Esdese (Jan 22, 2018)

if we can watch Valvrave i'm down


----------



## Garcher (Jan 23, 2018)

wouldn't mind watching it again, my BDs are still untouched


----------



## Rob (Jan 27, 2018)

Who actually hates themselves enough to want to watch this?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NO (Jan 27, 2018)

Roƅ said:


> Who actually hates themselves enough to want to watch this?


Me.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 28, 2018)

The Watchalong can't come soon enough.

Satsuki is still bae tho not gonna lie.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 2, 2018)

*OFFICIAL STREAM STARTS: *FEBRUARY 9TH, 2018. ​
I'll tag all of you a few days earlier to get more confirmation on it, and I'll be posting the link publicly and in an announcement to see if people wanna do it spontaneously, aswell.

No precise times yet, but it's likely going to happen in late afternoon 4pm CST. Can end whenever, or when I go to bed.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 2, 2018)

also

_SUBSCRIBE TO THE THREAD FOR UPDATES EVEN THOUGH I WILL TAG YOU_


----------



## John Wick (Feb 2, 2018)

Roman said:


> Feb 9 or 10 work for me.


you're a brit like me lmao this is going to be a t stupid o clock you know that right


----------



## Roman (Feb 3, 2018)

John Wick said:


> you're a brit like me lmao this is going to be a t stupid o clock you know that right



10pm on a Friday night. It'll be fine for me to pull an all nighter then lol


----------



## Lew (Feb 3, 2018)

Roman said:


> 10pm on a Friday night. It'll be fine for me to pull an all nighter then lol



~8-9 hours worth of content in one sitting is brutal for us Brits 

I'll probably stay around for the first half of the stream


----------



## Roman (Feb 3, 2018)

Lew said:


> ~8-9 hours worth of content in one sitting is brutal for us Brits
> 
> I'll probably stay around for the first half of the stream



Truth.

It wouldn't be the first time doing this sort of thing for me tho so I don't mind. I can likely stay for the whole stream.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm down for this.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 3, 2018)

We can split and make it a two day event, because chances are, I won't be able to do that myself either.

@Lew


----------



## Lew (Feb 3, 2018)

Trinity said:


> We can split and make it a two day event, because chances are, I won't be able to do that myself either.
> 
> @Lew



That's cool with me


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 4, 2018)

If this is going to be split into two events, it's going to be Feb 9th and Feb 10th, correct?


----------



## Lew (Feb 9, 2018)

@Trinity When do you plan on starting this?


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 10, 2018)

I have a bit of a fever right now, so if it started today, I was unable to participate in it.

Will be available starting tomorrow, however.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm suddenly very ill w/ tremors, so this has been delayed another day.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Reznor (Feb 10, 2018)

Get well soon


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 13, 2018)

Trinity said:


> I'm suddenly very ill w/ tremors, so this has been delayed another day.


Same here, except that it's a bit of the flu instead of just tremors.

Get well soon.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 28, 2018)

I am definitely in

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2018)

dammit I missed it

Reactions: Creative 1


----------

